

Ask HN: How to propose a partnership with a startup? - MojoJolo

I have a startup and would like to propose a partnership with other startup. How can I approach them?<p>Is cold email alright? What if I don&#x27;t know their email? Can I just use Twitter to contact them?<p>Do I need to present the necessary documents already? Or just a short message about my proposal is enough?<p>Sorry for too many questions. But yeah, how to propose a partnership with a startup?
======
logicallee
In my experience startups have very little extra resources - you can't simply
lay some documentation on them and expect it to "go to the right person". Why
don't you pick up the phone and talk with them?

~~~
nmcfarl
I agree completely with this. Additionally I wouldn't worry about the
formality of the approach – if pinging them on Twitter is the best way to get
the right person on the phone or out to a coffee - then ping them on the
Twitter.

